# Rental rates- multi day use discount?



## Amanda (Mar 2, 2015)

For those of you who rent out your venues to community groups and other tours, do you offer any sort of a flat rate/ some discount for groups who are in there for multi days? Our venue is composed of the stage, plus several classrooms, dressing rooms, etc. I am trying to figure out a rough formula to follow for groups who use our space for more than 3 days in a row. Probably looking at something along the lines of a 10-15% discount from the regular hourly rates of the space. Any guidelines any of you use?

Thanks-
Amanda


----------



## markviml (Mar 2, 2015)

We are a 550 seat PAC. Anything 3 days or more gets 20% of the facility rental. Labor and other items that have a separate rental rate (piano, projector) don't change.

Mike


----------



## sk8rsdad (Mar 2, 2015)

We'll negotiate any multiple day rentals, depending on how it is being used over those days. Extra performances in a day would cost more. Rehearsal time might cost less. Staffing charges for our venue don't apply (no staff). We discount rentals to local community groups and dance studios.

The city-run venue down the road plays a delicate balancing act between IATSE and a trained volunteer crew, making both available to community groups, biased in favour of staffing with more volunteers at a lower (or free) rate whenever possible to keep the costs down. For example, a dance rehearsal (no performance) might be staffed by a volunteer running sound with a single IATSE staff somewhere in the PAC providing some supervisory oversight between all the spaces. A community theatre may be able to provide volunteers for load-in, running crew, and front of house with some minimal paid staff present.


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Mar 2, 2015)

markviml said:


> We are a 550 seat PAC. Anything 3 days or more gets 20% of the facility rental. Labor and other items that have a separate rental rate (piano, projector) don't change.



I assume you meant "20% off"?


----------



## markviml (Mar 2, 2015)

Jay Ashworth said:


> I assume you meant "20% off"?


Yes, thank you. Editing...


----------



## Footer (Mar 2, 2015)

We do a "rehearsal" rate for non public things such as load ins and such. It is approximatly 30% off. Labor rates don't change. PA rental, projector rental, piano, etc don't change. You are basically avoid paying a FOH manager and extra elevator operators.


----------



## len (Mar 2, 2015)

Can you calculate or at least estimate your costs for the various types of uses? For example, load in, set up and a show all happens day 1. But day 2 all they do is run a show, so no set up utilities, no set up labor, just show labor and expenses. Day 3 same. Day 4 is show, strike. Obviously 2 and 3 cost you less than 1 and 4, so yes, a discount could be negotiated.


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Mar 5, 2015)

Lots of smaller houses actually post their rack rates online:

http://mygulfport.us/recreation/cultural-facilities/theater/


----------



## gafftaper (Mar 5, 2015)

I'm run a 415 high school performing arts center. We have four rates from cheapest to most expensive: a non-profit located inside the school district who serves kids, a non-profit inside the district who serves adults, a non-profit not located inside the district, and finally a for profit organization. We charge that same hourly rate no matter what you are doing. I'm in a wealthy suburb and my schedule is FULL. I currently only have one Saturday available between now and July and that's because of a cancellation. If I wasn't as busy I would push for discounts, but since I'm already booked full, I don't need to offer discounts of any sort. My theater's rental rates are available on the internet, although I prefer to not reveal exactly where I work here. So check your private messages for the link to our rates.


----------

